# How Did You Hear Of Outbackers.com?



## Tracey (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

Just wanted to find out how this great bunch of Outbackers found our awesome forum. We found it while doing research on the internet for Outback trailers.

Inquiring minds want to know!

Tracey


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

We heard about it from freinds who were looking to buy a TT last summer as well. When they heard we were leaning toward an Outback they mentioned this site. They still haven't bought a TT yet.


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

I was on the "dark side" and someone there mentioned it. I checked it out and jumped right in. Hardly ever go there anymore. This is much friendlier.
Bob


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Search Engine. Pre-sale; convinced us to look at Outbacks.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Google search for review/details on Outbacks.


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

Google when we were shopping for TT's.

Scott


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I had bought my Outback and had found Keystone's forum and went to the Outback section found a thread that linked to this site and sait there was more action for Outback owners here. The thread was started by NDJollyMon, so thanks NDJollyMon


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Same as most everyone here...browsing the internet for any information on the cool new Outback we had just found and had never heard of before


----------



## mrw3gr (Feb 19, 2006)

google


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Saw a Sydney edition tag TT at the Kansas City RV show, and was looking up more info. The info is still flowing! Thanks, everyone.

Sluggo

Saw a Sydney edition tag TT at the Kansas City RV show, and was looking up more info. The info is still flowing! Thanks, everyone.

Sluggo


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Did a search for a PDI checklist. I was using Google to search for an Outback specific checklist and it linked me to here. The rest, as they say, is history.

Reverie


----------



## bentpixel (Sep 2, 2006)

Short version: came over from the Dark Side forum.


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

GOOGLE


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Same as many - web surfing to find info about the various brands we were considering.

Of course, we were also searching for general info about this thing called a "travel trailer" that we were considering laying down lots of our hard earned money for. OK, so we knew what a TT was...sort of... but that's where our knowledge ended. The web delivered a fair amount of general info about various brands, but this  was the _ONLY_ forum of real live users that we found (fortunately, we DIDN'T find RV.net 'til later). I think the decision to go with the Outback happened somewhere between logging onto this Forum to ask our 1st "very newbie question" and 10 minutes later after we had received 12 responses (and even more "welcomes")!!! 
*WHAT A LUCKY DAY FOR WOLFWOOD!!!!*


----------



## Gemsters (Jul 7, 2006)

We were on the road with our pop up...2 hours setting up...we saw Outbacker owners sitting around their campfires... then just visiting with various other campers (Larry the outbacker) while on vacation and they told us about the site. Thanks to them!







Teri & Brent Mattingly


----------



## imabeachbum (Mar 24, 2006)

While searching for info on OB's........the mighty Google led me here


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

Amazingly the sales manager at the dealership told me about it when I went by the first time to look at Outbacks. If some of our members are not dealers then I'll bet they lurk around reading posts.
















Which brings up another interesting question, are any members in a dealership?


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Found Outbackers by accident while trying to show a friend what our 31RQS looked like. The rest is history!


----------



## Darj (Oct 10, 2004)

skippershe said:


> Same as most everyone here...browsing the internet for any information on the cool new Outback we had just found and had never heard of before


Ditto to what she wrote.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Pretty much the same as everyone else with one exception. We had already placed a deposit and ordered our unit prior to stumbling upon Outbackers.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

We broke on through from the "dark side",







(Thanks for not kicking us out.) I had posted a question there, and was referred here. I'm sorry to say, that it took two years of owning our OB before we found this GREAT site. I guess we must have been out enjoying our OB so much, that we didn't have time to find you guys.



FraTra said:


> Which brings up another interesting question, are any members in a dealership?


Lakeshore Marci would be one


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

bentpixel said:


> Short version: came over from the Dark Side forum.


X2

Found a thread with a link when searching for info on the Outback lineup.

Map Guy


----------



## wade2006 (Jan 12, 2007)

Found it while researching the wonderful outback we had seen at a Trade show. This is a wonderful place with many great people.

Ronda and Virgil


----------



## watervalleykampers (Jan 16, 2007)

I had been visiting different dealerships hoping to find the perfect rv for our family. I wrote down all the brands I looked at, then went home & 'googled' all of them to find out more info, and found this great site.


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

We had been looking at Outbacks for a while. When we decided to get serious, while talking with the salesman, he told us about the site. Didn't take much work to find it and LOADS of new friends!

Dave


----------



## SharonAG (Jun 18, 2005)

N7OQ said:


> I had bought my Outback and had found Keystone's forum and went to the Outback section found a thread that linked to this site and sait there was more action for Outback owners here. The thread was started by NDJollyMon, so thanks NDJollyMon


Me too!!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Google. And almost never came back as there was nobody here


----------



## kevman (Mar 5, 2005)

California Jim said:


> Google. And almost never came back as there was nobody here


 Definitely not the case anymore.

We were camping for the third time in our newly purchased "used popup" when I was secretly watching all of the TT's in the campsite thinking about what I could pull with our 03 1500 suburban. Next to our campsite was this awesome trailer which happened to be a 2002 25rss. I thought it was the most perfect tt from the outside. I still had not mentioned anything to my wife and when we got back home if looked on line at tt's in the local paper and lo and behold is a 2002 25rss for sale. I did a google search found the site immediatly and have been coming back ever since. We owned the outback within a week and sold the popup before we ever went to pick up the outback.

I had to drive the Outback back home in a driving thunderstorm with 40-50 mile an hour winds. I was terrified pulling that huge thing behind me. Now I enjoy towing the Outback.


----------



## TrainRiders (Jan 10, 2006)

Web search while researching TTs. Found the site, bought the Outback. The rest is history.


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

I bought the TT first. Being a novice camper I quickly realized I had lots to learn about the new trailer. My research began on that other site but quickly I found Outbackers and never looked back.

It was fun learning so much that was specific to the Outback.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Gemsters said:


> We were on the road with our pop up...2 hours setting up...we saw Outbacker owners sitting around their campfires... then just visiting with various other campers (Larry the outbacker) while on vacation and they told us about the site. Thanks to them!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, we remember you! We were at the beginning of our Land Cruise and we were both camping at Rafter J Bar Ranch (Rushmore area). Welcome, belatedly, to Outbackers! Glad we could point the way.

Ed & Ellen


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

I heard about Outbackers from a friend, ee4308, right after he bought his Outback. He found the site from a Google search.

Leon


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Mrs WAcamper said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Just wanted to find out how this great bunch of Outbackers found our awesome forum. We found it while doing research on the internet for Outback trailers.
> 
> ...


Same here, while searching for info on Outback's..

Carey


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Same here...I just...surfed on in from sunny Florida.............


----------



## Camper Man (Jan 12, 2006)

I was researching the Outback on Brand-X.net and I saw a reference to Outbackers.com. Came over here, found a barely-used 26RS for sale, and bought that Outback - all in about 3 weeks. What a great web-site!


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

I was doing research on Outbacks and SOBs and wandered into the Dark Side long enough to find a reference to this site. The rest is history.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I met Vern on RV.NET and the Keystone ForumCo site when OUTBACK was brand new. There was very limited info out there, so we had to search down other owners. Forums were about the only place to find them. (and even they were scarce)

I think we were all pretty fed up with all the bashing and unfriendly folks out there, and Vern decided to start this site. Some of us that were hanging around there came right over. We stared at the walls for awhile, and 'went fishing' for other members. We may have shamelessly plugged the site a few (hundred) times....but membership came up slowly.

Back at the start...we just compared notes. Vern, Mike (camping479), Herbicidal, CamperDC, Jolly and some others just sat around making discussions.

With all the other unsuccessful KEYSTONE forums out there...I really didn't think this would last...or get this big. I'm sure it had to do with Vern insisting on keeping this a friendly atmosphere. (and Deputies with names like Jolly to keep the peace!) 

The rest....it's just magic.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

NDJollyMon said:


> .....The rest....it's just magic.


That, it is!


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I found this site while looking for info back in 2004. It seemed like there was a post about once a week. I did a lot of reading before I finally joined in. If I had went by what was said about Outbacks on the dark side I would not have bought my first one yet alone two more.

John


----------



## masumangan (Sep 3, 2006)

We were camping near Leavenworth, WA and the KOA had about 5 other Outbacks enjoying their weekends. One of the other owners (from Canada) stopped by to ask about the delam on the front of ours and he ended up telling us about Outbackers.com. I immediately hopped on the laptop and surfed it up! I really like the modifications section.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

NDJollyMon said:


> I met Vern on RV.NET and the Keystone ForumCo site when OUTBACK was brand new. There was very limited info out there, so we had to search down other owners. Forums were about the only place to find them. (and even they were scarce)
> 
> I think we were all pretty fed up with all the bashing and unfriendly folks out there, and Vern decided to start this site. Some of us that were hanging around there came right over. We stared at the walls for awhile, and 'went fishing' for other members. We may have shamelessly plugged the site a few (hundred) times....but membership came up slowly.
> 
> ...


It sure is, kinda like a cult...would someone pass the Koolaid!


----------



## kargorooOutbacker (Jan 8, 2007)

Google serch for OB reviews.


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Marci from Lakeshore told me about this site. Good going Marci, thanks!


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

While sitting in our just delivered POS SOB (always go do the PDI in person.....my .02) at Pirate Land in Myrtle Beach. The factory had left the jacks off (that was fun with six staying in it), there was a huge hole cut out in the floor that wasn't noticeable until you put the slide out, water damage to one of the bunks, they sent the wrong keys, the frig was hung at an angle, the A/C wouldn't shut off, none of the running lights worked......I could go on, but it hurts too bad.....(NOT a Keystone product but it had the light interior we so dearly wanted).

Set up next to us was an Outback.....the thing that got my attention (other than the fact that it had stability jacks....grrrrrr), was that I was told the POS model I had had the "high end graphics package." Next to the Outback's it looked really lame........it looked like a much more expensive camper. A couple days into the trip I met the owner. I was discussing the issues I had with my two day old unit and stating that our old pop up was much better built and I wished we had kept it. He went on and on about his search for "the" right camper. Swears he looked at 60 different models. He took me inside and I was floored at the build quality thinking, "Why am I in here, I can't afford this".....then I got bold and asked how much he paid........you could have heard a pin drop.....he paid less then I did for a bigger unit AND it was built well.......that was my defining moment....we got home with the POS from hell, and I started researching the brand and found out about this site on RVtrader. I trolled for a while to get reactions and read, read, and read some more. Found the model we wanted just delivered to a dealer in GA, worked out an awesome trade (the ONLY thing that saved me on the trade was the name brand on the TT we unloaded and that we had fixed most of the issues at hand). and we haven't looked back. The only issues I've had with the lodge have been do to my own brain farts......Things are good with our Outback........ and this site has been a huge help, not to mention the new, and hopefully lasting, friendships that I and my family now have. Our Rallies continue to grow. The Outback brand and lineup has grown by leaps and bounds. I am proud to be a member of this family and we hope to meet all of you in the years to come. Heck, maybe I'll even share the secret recipe for the official SE Summer Rally (sorry, had to do it) adult beverage......


----------



## Ldeneau (Mar 8, 2007)

Found it when doing a internet search for Toy Haulers...
Great site, lots of good information.


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

Rubrhammer said:


> I was on the "dark side" and someone there mentioned it. I checked it out and jumped right in. Hardly ever go there anymore. This is much friendlier.
> Bob


X2


----------



## Swany (Mar 2, 2006)

Mrs WAcamper said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Just wanted to find out how this great bunch of Outbackers found our awesome forum. We found it while doing research on the internet for Outback trailers.
> 
> ...


Keith Bennett (sales guy at Russ Dean RV) told me about it while I was buying my TT.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

map guy said:


> I was on the "dark side" and someone there mentioned it. I checked it out and jumped right in. Hardly ever go there anymore. This is much friendlier.
> Bob


X2
[/quote]

X3


----------



## Pakeboy2 (Aug 13, 2005)

I typed Outback trailer in Google...


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Had seen the Starcraft Aruba and the Keystone Outback. While researching both, stumbled on Outbackers.com and as they say, the rest is history.

John


----------



## emsley3 (Feb 27, 2007)

Found while doing research on Outbacks.

Could not have asked for a more helpful and friendly group of people!









Paul


----------



## Bill H (Nov 25, 2006)

Came upon Outbackers.com WHILE camping and looking up information on the new 32BHDS and I remember cussing cuz I had just missed the NE fall rally at Otter Lake.....


----------



## chbcso (Dec 2, 2006)

When I bought my TT in Dothan at Emerald Coast RV the saleslady told me this story about some Outbackers pulling into the parking lot of the store. She stated that there were so many Outbackers pulling up that they thought for a second that they were receiving a shipment of TT, then she noticed all the people piling out of the vehicles and making there way into the Camping World store. She said she then caught one of them trolling around a new TT (Outback of course) and asked if they were some kind of club and the man stated that everyone was part of a Family at Outbackers.com not a club. He went on to tell her that if anyone bought an Outback from her that he would appreciate it if she would mention the web site to them and explain to them that this was a family web site and they would welcome anyone who wanted to join the family. She must have been impressed because she went on with this conversation for a while and well here we are and we love it. I am happy ya'll let us into your family. Thanks.


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

I was converted by Sidewinder at the King's Dominion campground in VA.


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

chbcso said:


> When I bought my TT in Dothan at Emerald Coast RV the saleslady told me this story about some Outbackers pulling into the parking lot of the store. She stated that there were so many Outbackers pulling up that they thought for a second that they were receiving a shipment of TT, then she noticed all the people piling out of the vehicles and making there way into the Camping World store. She said she then caught one of them trolling around a new TT (Outback of course) and asked if they were some kind of club and the man stated that everyone was part of a Family at Outbackers.com not a club. He went on to tell her that if anyone bought an Outback from her that he would appreciate it if she would mention the web site to them and explain to them that this was a family web site and they would welcome anyone who wanted to join the family. She must have been impressed because she went on with this conversation for a while and well here we are and we love it. I am happy ya'll let us into your family. Thanks.


LOL!!!! That was our SE group on the way to the FL rally last year !

See pictures here: TopSail 2006 Pictures

Shameless plug: TopSail June 2007

They were very nice to us. Some of us camped in their lot overnight till the others showed up. Same plan this year. They gave us some nice door prizes as well. Good group of folks!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Google seach engine looking for information about the trailer I already purchased.

Mark


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

I came from the dark side as well







- I posted that I purchased an Outback and some nice person led me over here! I still wander over to see what the blue hairs and weight police are up too


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> I came from the dark side as well
> 
> 
> 
> ...










[email protected]


----------



## snowviking (Aug 2, 2006)

googling info about the roo and other toy haulers before I bought a 23krs.

Talk about alot of useful info. I belong to some other forums too that seem to usually stay off the initial subject. This place is great


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Lakeshore RV when we bought the Outback from them on Ebay Motors which I had decided to look at on a whim since the local dealer wouldn't budge on his ridiculous prices. I paid THOUSANDS less and learned of Outbackers at the same time


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Lakeshore RV when we bought the Outback from them on Ebay Motors which I had decided to look at on a whim since the local dealer wouldn't budge on his ridiculous prices. I paid THOUSANDS less and learned of Outbackers at the same time


WOW! I guess that was YOUR lucky day!!!! Come to think of it...OUR's, too.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

We learned of Outbackers.com from reading the web forum of another brand! hah.

-CC


----------



## OSUBacker (Mar 19, 2007)

The Open Roads Forum. When we narrowed our choices down and one of them was an Outback Sydney we started looking more in depth and was pointed to this site by someone on that forum.


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Lakeshore RV!!!!!!!

Started looking at trailers was doing the Fleetwood thing then found Outbacks and found Lakeshore RV on RVTraderonline.com.

Called Marci and started asking her hitch and Brake controller questions and she pointed me to Outbackers.com. Think I registered that night 1 year ago Thursday!!!!!!


----------



## Jeannie (Oct 26, 2006)

A link from







the "darkside". The only good advice, ever, from there.


----------



## 496silverado (Sep 28, 2006)

Google of course!









Russ


----------



## E9E1CEF (Mar 1, 2007)

Searching the web on travel trailer forums came across Outbackers.Com.


----------



## ron4jon (Sep 26, 2005)

We were researching TTs on the Web and found this site.

Actually, I thought I would have a hard time finding a TT that my DW would really like but after I found the Outback, nothing else would satisfy her. She loves the white cabinets and the outside color and graphics. She is a very visual person and is very particular with colors and spends most of her free time quilting.

This awesome Web site was the clincher for us and influenced us to buy our Outback. Everyone on this Web site are very pleasant and we felt like family from day one. So, yes - you all did influence our decision and we thank you all...........!


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

I like to research my purchases and I used Google to search for reviews on Outbacks.

The best search to date!


----------



## camping canuks (Jan 18, 2007)

Same as us, what a welcome spot to cast the eyes!


----------



## Brad1 (Jan 21, 2007)

Google here to. After the Dark side.







Best search I ever made.


----------



## WYOCAMPER (Mar 28, 2007)

Same here - on the net doing LOTS of research trying to find the right TT.


----------



## aircare (Mar 30, 2007)

Just searching for a travel trailer and found this site.Sure happy and wife happy also.She found out about the 23RS and don't think she could have made it with out one.When she see it for real she new this is the one.


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

AFTER we got our TT from Lakeshore (and seeing it on eBay) I went back about a month later to get the phone number to call them. Their new post for the trailers they were then selling mentioned this site. I had to check it out. The info here is invaluable, so I thought I'd join.


----------



## jedmunson (Apr 14, 2006)

Saw an Outback at an RV show - killing time, not into the trailer thing AT ALL - fell in love with the 31RQS and went online to do "research"....found the Keystone site and Outbackers.com - the rest is history









We are now very careful when we kill time - we make sure its cheaper than a trailer


----------



## the5ofus (May 1, 2007)

"Google"ed for Outback forums!


----------



## JonesFamily (May 15, 2007)

Google search of Outbacks when we were torn between outbacks and rockwood roo's.

This forum was a big deciding factor.. even though the outback cost us a little more! 

Thank you thank you thank you for all the information I've gleamed from this forum!!!

Lisa


----------



## renegade21rs (Oct 8, 2006)

thumbrightA Keystone representative told me about Outbackers.com at an RV show in Novi. Michigan.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

We had already bought our Outback and a few days later heard that friends of ours (10 minutes away) had also just ordered a Outback, within days I had found this site about the same time that they did, just a quinkydink, I think it was because I misspelled Outback in Google that it showed up.

I am not as old as Jolly, Jim, Kirk (aplykat) and Mike but I do remember the early days of not much to talk about but being really excited to "communicate" with others in this sport. It was so neat to check to see who had posted something.

A few chuckleheads joined about the same week as I did, Thor and Hootbob, the rest is history.......and it's been all good!


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

I found Outbackers on a Google search.


----------



## mollyp (Aug 10, 2005)

Google search, but unfortunately, after we bought our Outback. Think we paid way too much. Had we known what we know now, probably could have saved a bunch of money. Still love it though!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

doesn't anyone use Yahoo anymore???









(and who is Hurricane calling old???


----------



## burleson (Jun 14, 2007)

We found the site while trying to figure out which TT on Craigslist to buy... The Aerolite, or the Outback. We ended up getting the Outback, and will be taking it out for our maiden voyage next week.


----------



## bmxmom (Jun 3, 2005)

We had already bought our first outbac (28rss) and I was searching the internet and came across this site.

Anne


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Searching the internet and the price was right and drove four hours a away to save $2.000


----------



## Zymurgist (Apr 2, 2007)

Our Salesman (Mark) at Schaeffer's in Shoemakersville, PA gave us the info when we were still in the search mode for a TT.


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

I was camping in Algonquin Park (Central Ontario Canada) just backing into my sight when a gentleman came up to me and introduced himself (I would like to find him and thank him) and asked if I was a member?
I joined 10 days latter when I got home! Very glad of that and have learned lots. Great people, really enjoyed our first rally!

Steve

I have since handed out lots of cards and even have my salesman giving them out!


----------



## OverFT5 (Apr 10, 2007)

My cousin and her husband, and my DW and I were in the 'considering' stages. They had a TT, we both had boats, and we were both pretty convinced we wanted to travel by 5th wheel. On a trip back from Sedona and Vegas by plane into Vancouver and vehicle home to Vancouver Island we stopped in at an RV show. We checked out dozens of units, sighed about how expensive they were, and then we went into the Outback 28FRLS. For my DW and I, that was all it took. We were not planning to buy one till 2008... but here we are, new truck and new Outback.









We found the site because we had no idea if the Outback was any good. So, Google led us to this great family. We listened to your advise, your stories and everything you had to say about the Outback and camping. We were hooked.

Again, and we keep saying this. Thank you to everyone here. You're a great group. When we get retired and have real time to travel, we hope to get to some rally's and meet some of you in person.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

renegade21rs said:


> thumbrightA Keystone representative told me about Outbackers.com at an RV show in Novi. Michigan.


Would that Rep happen to be Brian Hyde?

Tami


----------



## ROO-ING (Jun 24, 2006)

We actually were shopping for a new trailer and had been in many different floorplans from different vendors when we happened to enter the 23Krs. After a while we just kept comparing it to all the other ones we were looking at. Finally we pulled the trigger and got the Roo but a deciding factor was I found this website and saw that many other people owned a Outbacks and it was a great source of information.

Roo
aka Donna


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I came across this site while trying to research the trailer itself. We did a bunch of shopping for 2 years before we decided on our Outback. We ended up not buying one in the summer because the sale guy would not budge in price. At the winter RV show the price was too good to be true so we ended up buying one. During the winter months trying to learn even more about Outbacks, I came across this site via google.

Thor


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

My Parole Officer recommended it...

Reverie


----------



## FlashG (Jun 23, 2007)

Salesman at the local Outback dealership told me about it.


----------



## TnFamily (Jun 28, 2007)

Found the site using google to research outbacks. So glad I did, just a wealth of information that helped a great deal in our decision of TT and TV.


----------



## James (Aug 29, 2006)

Mrs WAcamper said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Just wanted to find out how this great bunch of Outbackers found our awesome forum. We found it while doing research on the internet for Outback trailers.
> 
> ...


You and me both.... We saw our first Outback at the RV show in Richmond in the Spring of '06. We really like the layout, and how we could tow a 25' camper and turn it into a 30' living area. We started researching the units and ran across this sight.. I signed up right away, and other than the fact that our Duragano wouldn't pull the 28RSDS we wanted we'd own it now...

So we bought our TV ('01 Ram 1500) and now we are looking for a 25 RSS.


----------



## azthroop (Jun 16, 2007)

I was being my a&al self and researching all of my research and came across the site will on RV.net (oops, that's almost taboo to say). Someone there mentioned what a great site this was and next thing you know... I'm here - to stay by the way!

I have only been a member for a short while, but the site has been incredibly helpful. I plan to keep on being an OB'er for quite some time.

Jim and Sandy


----------



## LMNESTEL (Jul 30, 2007)

From another Outback owner, always nice to talk with camper find alot of infor mation


----------



## Loving_Our_Outback (Aug 15, 2006)

While searching for a new TT!


----------



## FZ1dave (Jul 10, 2007)

While surfing after deciding on the model we wanted.

Love this place!


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

RV.NET


----------



## tripphammer (Oct 3, 2006)

I can't believe that Marci didn't tell me.







I accidentally ran into RV.net and when I did a search on that site for Outback, one of the threads led to here.









Take Care,
Tripp


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Can't quite recollect how I found it.... Probably surfing. Joined when the site was just starting out and quickly became friends with Vern. Myself and the other mods had some interesting discussions as the site was going through growing pains. Good site Vern! You done good....


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

We had put a down payment on our RQS, but hadn't "pulled the trigger", so to speak. I started to get those second thoughts, so I jumped on the internet and began "digging", for anything that would get me to change my mind. Found this site, and the rest is history.


----------



## Dave_CDN (Sep 13, 2007)

Googled Outback Rv and found this site ...a real find







!! Only been coming here for a few days but have already found loads of interesting stuff about Outbacks and camping in general. Too bad there was not a campground rating section...always nice to hear honest feedback about the experinces of regular folks just like me.


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Rubrhammer said:


> I was on the "dark side" and someone there mentioned it. I checked it out and jumped right in. Hardly ever go there anymore. This is much friendlier.
> Bob


Same here! Couldn't have said it any better.


----------



## Campforthenight (Apr 1, 2007)

Laying back on the recliner with an adult beverage in hand, I had fallen asleep. Had this strange dream about wolf's with pink sunglasses and labs adding mods to these kangaroo type trailers. When I woke up I went to the computer and typed in "Outbackers.com" I don't know why or how but it was like Magic ...



Darj said:


> Same as most everyone here...browsing the internet for any information on the cool new Outback we had just found and had never heard of before


Ditto to what she wrote.
[/quote]

Yea, x3


----------

